# Acceptance to NYU/Tisch



## FromthemindofAD (Jan 19, 2007)

One of the schools that I am applying to for transfer is NYU's TSOA. Could someone be still go to NYU if they were rejected from Tisch? In other words, is it possible for a student to simply go to NYU for one of their liberal art majors, if they are rejected from Tisch?

Also is your portfolio the only thing that Tisch's admissions looks at, in regards to your application? While the academic statistics are viewed by NYU's general admissions?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## FromthemindofAD (Jan 19, 2007)

excuse the comma errors, should have edited my post.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm not sure about whether or not you can get into NYU but not Tisch, but at most places such as NYU it's possible. USC is an example. 

As for Tisch admissions, I believe they look at a copy of your application as well, but obviously they're not going to be judging you based on grades too much. Just extracurriculars and class choices etc.


----------



## neenstar176 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am 99% sure that its either all or nothing.  I think that if you get rejected from Tisch then that's it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 20, 2007)

You can be accepted to CAS (College of Arts and Sciences) or GSP (General Studies Program) without getting into Tisch, and then you can transfer into  Tisch.

For application, they look at your essay (a lot), your portfolio, and your test scores.


----------



## inVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2007)

"For application, they look at your essay (a lot), your portfolio, and your test scores."

Just to clarify, you're saying they look at the essay you submit with your regular nyu application in addition to the portfolio's dramatic essay?

I hope that's the case.  I have no clue how to evaluate my portfolio work--all I know is that I could have turned out a much better portfolio than what I wound up sending in(it's good, but yeah, could have been better!).  But I really feel my undergrad application gives a good impression of myself, so the more Tisch looks at that, perhaps the better my chances of getting in!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jan 23, 2007)

Tisch looks at everything you send in... after the main school has their look.


----------

